# Venison Vegetable Soup



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

got out a quart or two of canned deer meat out, cut up a couple stalks of celery, diced up some onion, cut up some taters, got a can of corn, greenbeans, peas, diced tomato's, tomato sauce, and carrots, and a pack of dried onion soup mix, I like a little Barley in there but the Mrs doesn't, it soaks up all the juice she says, ah yes ... so no barley ... gonna be good with this storm coming tonite and tomorrow


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

That sounds great, sc. My granny used to love vegetable soup with canned deer meat and I haven't had any in ages. She's been gone for thirty years now, and I haven't had it since then. I'll have to try it again sometime. Who do your Cats play tomorrow or Sunday? The Vols have UConn. My wife's a UK fan (met her when I lived up there), and it was interesting around here last Saturday. Ha That was a good game. I hope the next one in Rupp goes the other way.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Alabama at home tomorrow at Noon... yeah that game was a barn burner ... if I can't find the games on TV i watch them online on ESPN3 ... haven't missed a game since Cal came to town 

I started canning it cause the Mrs doesn't care much for burger and needed another way to have it ... I really like it ... you can do so much with it ... quart jar, cubed meat, one beef bullion cube and a tspn of salt ...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

on it's way


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

ended up throwing in some Old Bay, Garlic Powder, Sea Salt, Cayanne Pepper, and Crushed Red Peppers in there ... man it's getting some Flavor in there


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

lookin good and sounds like you're getting the seasonings right...


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Ya think it would work with ground venison? Thats all I got left in freezer.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

sure it would


----------

